# Dispatchers



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello guys...I am just wondering if you give "breaks" to dispatchers. I ran into a situation and I was just curious as to what you would do. I know ultimately it is my decision, just wondering if I made the right decision. 


Thanks Mike


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

cut them a break.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I think it depends what type of "break" you gave them.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

lpwpd722 said:


> I think it depends what type of "break" you gave them.


thats true.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

I stopped the same dispatcher from another agency speeding through the same zone three times in a two week period. I sat in the same spot every night, and she always came through on her way to work. When I stopped her, she seemed annoyed that I was wasting her time stopping her. I gave her two breaks, and then decided that she was giving me the big F-U. So I gigged her the last time, and never saw her again.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I think you did right thing. We should be held at a higher standard because we represent the department on and off duty. Just my take on things.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

phuzz01 said:


> I stopped the same dispatcher from another agency speeding through the same zone three times in a two week period. I sat in the same spot every night, and she always came through on her way to work. When I stopped her, she seemed annoyed that I was wasting her time stopping her. I gave her two breaks, and then decided that she was giving me the big F-U. So I gigged her the last time, and never saw her again.


Sounds right to me


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

RodneyFarva said:


> cut them a break.


You would say that :flipoff:


----------



## CarverD1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Dispatchers shouldn't really need breaks. If by "break" you mean taking a couple of minutes in the bathroom or a few minutes for a cigarette, some officers are willing to give you a couple minutes. Especially if you have a shift commander, most of the time they are willing to relieve you for a few minutes. 

What was your situation that you ran into? Anything we can relate to?


----------

